# Day 146 Potsie and Contredanse!!!



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I am getting so excited!!! The girls were either due 1-28 or 2-2 (5 day rebreed) so I figured the latter. Anyway, that puts them on 146 today. Potsie and Contredanse both have had some thick white/clearish discharge this afternoon. Both restless and miserable. Contredanse likes to sit like a dog so I didn't get a pic of her discharge since it was dirty by then.

Contredanse's udder yesterday...








Her udder just about 30 minutes to an hour ago...









Here's some more pics of Contredanse...



























We're praying for doelings!  Potsie's pics coming....


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Here's Pots (as I affectionately call her.  )

Her udder hasn't really changed much yet. Here's her discharge and wide load...



























And some of the two together...









Pots' pawing the ground...


















So hopefully some babies soon!!! Pot's ligaments have pretty well been gone for a while. She's just too mushy to tell for sure. Conterdanse's are dropping so fast. I'm so excited!!! Pray for doelings!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

They look like they are terribly miserable! LOL. They HAVE to go soon, they look like they are gonna pop!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Babies soon!You guys are killing me!LOL


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW, I hope Pots does not sneeze. I think a baby doe will go flying out. I would say she will be going within 24 hours. Maybe both.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Well remember about Pots that her poor vulva has looked like that for over a week now. 

I just put them up and Pots' ligaments are the same, so incredibly mushy but I can almost feel something low so they might still be there. Daisy and Contredanse are both extremely low, like could go anytime. So I'll be back down tonight to check them before bed. I don't expect any kids tonight but maybe they'll lose those ligaments and give me babies tomorrow! 

They're calling for a really bad thunderstorm this evening. That's all I need. Uh!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

uh - I am going to throw a guess out that you will wake up to babies - if they don't have them by tonight - OH MY GOSH! One good "maaaa" out of them and you better have a baseball mitt behind them to catch the babies!

LOL!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Hahaha I bet with this storm coming they will kid in the middle of the night. Me slip sliding down the hill and them screaming in labor. Ha!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

good luck with that Ashley - My doe that kidded last week looked NOTHING like yours when I locked her up. 10 hours later 2 babies on the ground!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Well mine have no intention of making it easy on me. Mine must plan to wait till their due day. Better not!


----------



## freetorun35 (Nov 6, 2007)

Those kids are on their way! Thunderstorms are perfect kidding weather :wink: I can't wait to see pics of their kids!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

By the looks of the 2 of them, they'll be kidding within hours of each other! I really don't think either of them will last til the 1st! They will be waiting for a drenching downpour, so be careful and try not to slip and slide too much.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah wow - sure are close!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

WOWSERS! :shocked: They are HEEYOUGE!!! I agree with Chels...they're gonna pop!! POOF! You'll be saying "She's shrunk...now where's those babies?! :scratch: OH I see them...she shot them clear over there!!!" :shocked: :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Jacque, I love the last part lol. It is so windy here, I hope it'll rain.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Hahaha that's cute! She shot them way over there. Hehe They're uncomfortable but have been for a couple days now. I can hear someone pawing but its not Pots or Contredanse. 

Daisy's udder is still tiny so she needs to bloom yet.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

you know you are probobly waking to babies right??

I can not believe they are holding them in there as it is!! LOL!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Well Contredanse seemed to be panting a little earlier, been in a dozen different positions. But you know, they've been a restless bunch for a while. 

I wouldn't mind waking to babies so long as I get some babies!!!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow, those are some wide lookin' does!!! I sure hope they kid soon for you-they look like they could kid about the same time. My mom has had does do that before, deliver kids from one doe just to turn around and get the kids from the other one to. I know I wouldn't want kids born this week-it is snowy and windy here. Of course I suppose next week when kidding season begins it will not be any better.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Well if we had one thing it was good weather today. It was mid 60s today. Its approximately 40 right now. I haven't looked but I just visited the girls and it felt comfortable in the barn in my sweatshirt. 

Update:
Pots' ligaments are gone. I felt and felt for them and there's nothing in there. She's continually moaning and groaning now. Panting and has a staring off in space look on her face. 

Contredanse's ligaments are gone too, only hers feel like a ff do. Know what I mean? How their whole rump doesn't go mush, just the area the ligaments are. Well that's how she feels. She too is panting and moaning a bit and her udder might be strutted. 

Daisy has one ligament so I feel she'll hang on.

So maybe babies tonight or maybe tomorrow. Did I mention it started raining just before I came back up? Yes all a storm on top of the mix.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like they very well could go tonight!!!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I've never had does kid directly after losing ligaments but of course goats this year are proving lots of "first times" so I'm trying to keep an open mind to what could happen. I figure it'll be the morning or even in the day tomorrow. That would be nicer. But since when do they care what we want???


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

When those kids start coming, they'll be quick! 1 right after the other! Try and stay dry...and don't blow away! We're getting some rain now with gusts of wind to 60mph! Turning to snow AFTER I leave for work in the am.....hope you don't get the wind!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

sweetgoats said:


> WOW, I hope Pots does not sneeze. I think a baby doe will go flying out. I would say she will be going within 24 hours. Maybe both.


Lori, you are too funny!!! I think they both look extremely close!


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh dear, more babies, hey if you need a hand just call me and I will fly out there and steal some babies lol! Good luck, throwing baby girl dust your way!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks! 

You know you've got it bad when you dream of babies all night. Haha

No babies yet so far this morning they're looking the same. I'll go down and check them after I take my daughter to school. Contredanse hasn't laid down at all this morning and seems to be moving really slow. Pot's has been laying around mostly.


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

come on babies you can do it


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Well Contredanse is talking a lot this morning. Even while eating she was talking. Ligaments are GONE and the area around them melted away overnight as well. Udder is so big and uncomfortable that she can't seem to lay down. If she does slowly get into a laying position she's back up again in just seconds. Poor thing! Think there'll be babies soon!!! 

Pots' udder still hasn't changed, ligaments still feel gone but she's much more relaxed. She'll probably make me wait till Feb at this rate.

So at least there's hope with Contredanse!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

YAY!! C'mon Contredanse!!! Have those babies!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

C'Mon Contredanse! Go Go Go!!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

She now has discharge, extremely restless, talking non stop, has laid down successfully once but was up again in less than a minute. Can't be sure about contractions with her talking all the time.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Babies today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She sounds extremely close!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How exciting. I said within 24 hours, COME ON GIRLS, let me be right at least with someone else's goats. I can not get tit right with my own.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Come on girls!!!!!!!!!! Oh how exciting!!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes she's having real contractions now. I saw her hunch her whole rump up and her tail arch out. Yay!!!!!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Sounds like maybe babies will be here soon. Hopefully she doesn't continue to hold on to much longer for ya.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

BABIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## freetorun35 (Nov 6, 2007)

Ahh she held off until daytime..how nice of her  Can't wait to 'hear' the good news!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

She's been having contractions, getting closer together. Hope I can eat before she kids. Can't wait though!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Eat fast Ashley! LOL, I can't wait to see the kids!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I brought the computer down to the barn. Poor girl. Hope its soon!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

YIPPEE!!! BABIES!!!!!


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

YAY babies!!!  :thumb: Oh man I cant wait to see what they have, hey instead of me flying all the way out there how bout you ship one of those babies to me, I PROMISE to send it back when I am done playing with it!!! LOL more babies yay!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

SHE'S PUSHING!!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How exciting. Let us know.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

com on - i need pics of babies


----------



## freetorun35 (Nov 6, 2007)

Hmmm, I don't blame Ashley for not being on here...probably playing with her new kids....  , cause I am guessing they are on the ground by now! Can't wait to hear about them, though!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

freetorun35 said:


> Hmmm, I don't blame Ashley for not being on here...probably playing with her new kids....  , cause I am guessing they are on the ground by now! Can't wait to hear about them, though!


 Jennifer, I have to agree. I bet she forgot all about us. :wave: :wave: Hello, we are still here.

No really I hope all is fine. I know after i have babies it would take me a while to get back on the computer. After you do the iodine, Nutra Drench, Molasses water, making sure they nurse. That takes me forever. (Oh, I for got you have to have time to play) :stars: :stars:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

We have twins! I don't know yet if she's done as the second just got here a few minutes ago. They're both cleaned and nursing some. A doeling the same color of her dam and a black/white buckling.


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

YAY!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATS - can't wait to hear more!!!


----------



## freetorun35 (Nov 6, 2007)

Yay!!! Congratulations...They made it safe and sound  :fireworks: Can't wait to see pics of the little angels :angel: ...I will do my best to be patient!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm gone for an hour and that is when she decides to kid PAh! Congrats!!! Can't wait to see piccies!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS

Is she done? Is it just the boy and girl? need piccies!!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

YAY!!!  I'll be waiting for pics!!  Good girl, Contredanse...do you have another little girl in there yet??? :wink: Congrats!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

She decided to kid and I was ready!  Understatement right. Haha

Here's her little doeling...








Doeling is likely retained. I had a name previously selected so she'll probably be SGM AZ Danse The Cha-Cha and "Cha-Cha" for short.

Here's the little buckling...








He is quite the talker and almost seemed to believe I was momma! Haha

More pics once they've fluffed up good.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

They are so beautiful!!! And at least you get a doe out of your long wait. Isn't that something that both our does decide to finally kid on the same day just hours apart. That's great they share the same birthday. Well happy birthday babies!!! :birthday: 

Beautiful babies!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

They are absoulutly gorgeous Ashley!!!! I LOVE that little girl!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

they are just adorable - I know where you got "cha-cha" from - 

Give them kisses for me!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

They are beautiful!


----------



## freetorun35 (Nov 6, 2007)

Congratulations Ashley and Contradense! Beautiful babies! :drool: Thanks so much for sharing them with us...It helps with the baby fix until I have some of my own


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

:stars: :stars: That is great news. I am so excited for you.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I'm so glad that ones over and ended well. Now I get to do it all over again as Daisy is on 146 today and Pots is a who knows. LOL She's either due Saturday or 2-21-08. She sure doesn't act ready to do anything but at the same time seems too big and too swollen to wait. Not to mention her ligaments have been gone too!!!


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats! Cha Cha is the spitting image of her dam!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Congrats on the new babies!!!! I love the coloring on those two!!-especially the little buckling.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh how CUTE!!!! :drool: Gorgeous kids! Congrats!!! :thumb:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone! 

Daisy's ligaments are gone, but she's not all mush around them yet. Sounds just like Contredanse from last night right? haha

Potsie still has no ligaments and her whole rump is a big mushy mess as always but I get the impression she's going to repeat Fuchsia on me so it could be 2-21-08 before she goes. Uh!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congratulations Ashely - boy this is so much fun - I know it is going to be me in a couple months, one right after the other.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Adorable babies!! The little buck is sure a flashy one!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes, my witts maybe gone by the time kidding season is over. Haha Heck, might not take that long. Haha


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww....they are so sweet!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Here's a couple more piccies...




























And a note on Daisy whom I just checked. Her ligaments are GONE, area round is GONE, she is just mush and she has discharge. She might surprise me with night babies. Hope she holds out till the morning.


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

Looking at these pictures makes me want to cry, but in a good way, that little girl looks just like my Geisha that died of polio a few months ago, the coloring is identical!!! If you ever ever want to get rid of her I will pay the shipping to get her here! Oh they are both just absolutly adorable!!! Congrats!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh how sad. That's so sweet. She does look just like her momma. 

I am so tired now. I haven't gotten much sleep this week and was up at 5:30 with Daisy kidding.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Daisy kidded? I gotta keep up with all of these threads! LOL


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Congrats on all the kids.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes Daisy kidded with a single doeling early this morning. She looks just like her daddy Rue. For now she's retained. She's going to have the richer red instead of the tannish coloring. I do hope she keeps the black legs. She'll be absolutely stunning.


----------

